# Show Me Your Pot Tray...... and I'll show you mine. :)



## Hackerman (May 10, 2014)

Everybody has a favorite tray or box or container or whatever that we use to break up the buds as we smoke them. Or, that we roll our joints on.

Shoe box lids were about it for a while. Then, I had a plastic tray that I used for years. 

It wasn't until about 10 years ago, when I heard about bubble bags and bubble boxes. 

That's what I use now. Call it what you will... a Wicca box, a keif box, a pollen box, a bubble box, whatever. I think they are the greatest.

Anyway, I bought one and have been using it for about a decade. A couple years ago I needed another one to keep the Indica and the Sativa separate. So, instead of spending $70 on a new one, I made a few out of old cigar boxes. I had some left over silk screen cloth from when I made my own bubble bags. Used that to make a handful of keif boxes.

I can't imagine a better way to, short term, store your pot. Or, a better bonus than the keif that I get from it.

When I think of all the years that I threw away the keif. LOL

So, here are some picks of mine. Anyone have a slick method they want to share? 

View attachment pollenbox-1.jpg


View attachment pollenbox-2.jpg


View attachment boxk1.jpg


View attachment box2.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

I like those, are they expensive? Sorry I missed the $70.


----------



## Hackerman (May 10, 2014)

I made the 2 in the middle pictures and total cost was about $2 or $3.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

Don't have a favorite box bro. Sorry. However I was thinking about purchasing a humidifier for my curing buds here soon.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

Hell yeah.. Not bad @ all. 


Hackerman said:


> I made the 2 in the middle pictures and total cost was about $2 or $3.


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Well Hackerman, I have all the wood working tools so I better get at it.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

The Wife and I have this.  It's beat up now after years of use but it's called "The Box that Dank Built".  
We use the pull part off of 12 packs of Coke for holding our ground up bud and getting it into the bowl. Works great. 

View attachment IMG_20140510_201005.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_201024.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_201031.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_201043.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_201049.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2014)

These are cool boxes. the one you made Hackerman is very nice, out of the cigar box.

 Fun to see yours Hammy...it looks well loved. The coke thing is a good idea too.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Dns I moved your post to the Marijuana Photography section since it was more bud pic than box. Just trying to keep the OP's thread on point.  

It's here now>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67989


----------

